# special oil change procedure, huh ?



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

got a skid plate. that's neat. the SS camaro had none.

anyway, pull the plate off and the flippin' oil pan's got two warnings,wtf ?

special oil fill procedure ?????????????? see service manual ????????????

what's the deal here ?

car's up on stands.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

correction, oil "drain" drain procedure.

anyway, i'm disappointed that there's no magnet on the drain plug.

on both of my LS1's on the camaro SS there was a good amount of metal slivers and metal sludge on the first two oil changes.

some of the guys put that magnet you can put on the outside of your oil filter.

on synthetic now after 500 miles. mobil 1


----------



## leaftye (Oct 11, 2004)

Magnetic oil plugs are available at the dealership part counter for about $2.


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

Any more info on this?

Also, how do you jack up this car for an oil change?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

hi lorrie ann

nothing special after you get the skid plate off.

i jacked my gto up right on the frame, left a little indent, but it did on the SS Camaro, too.

6 qts and yer done  

changed the Camaro's for years and as soon as I saw the "warnings", I was like wtf ?


----------



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

Don't you have to put in 6 1/2 quarts. I think that's what the manual said.
6 quarts plus 1/2 a quart for the filter.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

can only refer to my LS1 SS Camaro. Manual said 5.5 qts, always put in 6.0 and it was a little high on the stick.

Put 6.0 in the GTO and it was right on the full mark. 

You can go ahead, imo, put the 6.5, 'cause you'll probably burn 1/2 qt. (normal GM consumption) between next change.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd agree, and say 6.5qts is the way to go. Depending on driving style, and how often you change oil. Due to the fact that I will be autocrossing the car regularly, and baffling the oil pan is not legal in stock class, I'll have to run a little more oil in it just to be safe.


----------

